# American flag bell



## Bajaway (Apr 5, 2017)

Wanted American flag bell thanks


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 5, 2017)

Always best to post a picture of what you want to avoid ding dongs like me offering what you you don't want....


----------



## Bajaway (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## Bajaway (Apr 6, 2017)

Thanks for the advice


----------



## Bajaway (Apr 8, 2017)

Bump for America


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Apr 10, 2017)

I have an American flag winder bell aka automatic. It sounds like a telephone. The clamp has a little bit of play from age but will not come off. I have 3 and I can sacrifice one for you. 

$100 shipped


----------



## Bajaway (Apr 11, 2017)

Thanks Joe I appreciate you sharing your treasures


----------



## Bajaway (Apr 17, 2017)

Thanks for the bell Joe I received it today it's amazing


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Apr 17, 2017)

You are very welcome man!


----------

